# Snap on 2 pack @ Costco



## Beamhead (Feb 18, 2008)

I just picked this up for 17.97.

Back to report, the lights seem well built but when I turned on the 3D it had the worst beam I have ever seen, so I say well its focusable, and attempt to get a decent beam with no luck.:thumbsdow


----------



## dano (Feb 18, 2008)

Snap On is a very high end tools brand that sells via truck to auto repair garages.

To see the brand cheapened like the described product s pretty interesting. Either Snap On is going down-hill or it's a counterfeit?

--dan


----------



## SafetyBob (Feb 18, 2008)

I saw the single, big light at Home Depot this weekend. I am with you, a high ehd tool company that must have gotten talked into this. 

Bob E.


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 18, 2008)

dano said:


> Snap On is a very high end tools brand that sells via truck to auto repair garages.
> 
> To see the brand cheapened like the described product s pretty interesting. Either Snap On is going down-hill or it's a counterfeit?
> 
> --dan


 
The package states that it is an"Official Licensed Product" with the Snap on symbol.

Mine may be a bad egg, now the focus causes the light to turn off, good thing Costco has a nice return policy.


----------



## exoduster18 (Feb 20, 2008)

I have this 2 pack.....and I'm quite pleased with it. Both lights serve their duty in my toolbox...mixed with other tools and they do get banged around quite a bit. And they have taken all of the punishment I have given them. It's kind of like having a cheaper, but the same ruggedness, Maglight.


----------



## mr.squatch (Feb 21, 2008)

I got mine at ACE hardware. Yep, they kinda sold out imo. I own an 8k snapon toolbox and about 10k worth of their tools. If they start making tools to sell at ACE and costco I'm selling out before the value drops. :thumbsdow

As far as the quality, I think they're right along the same lines as maglites, with a little extra rubber thrown in. I built a nice rop outa mine to roll around in the toolbox at work. Decent at least

g


----------



## Mighty Hd (Feb 26, 2008)

I got my 2-D @ ACE hardware as also. Very poor light but well constructed.


----------



## bimemrboy318 (Mar 2, 2008)

mr.squatch said:


> I got mine at ACE hardware. Yep, they kinda sold out imo. I own an 8k snapon toolbox and about 10k worth of their tools. If they start making tools to sell at ACE and costco I'm selling out before the value drops. :thumbsdow
> 
> As far as the quality, I think they're right along the same lines as maglites, with a little extra rubber thrown in. I built a nice rop outa mine to roll around in the toolbox at work. Decent at least
> 
> g



Did you have to change out the lens and reflector to build the ROP?


----------



## JimmyM (Mar 2, 2008)

Snap-On may be "selling out" when it comes to placing their name on a cheap flashlight. But they haven't sold-out when it comes to their tools. AFAIK. Not like Craftsman. My dad was an aircraft mechanic, auto maechanic and back yard mechanic for years and had the same 3/8" Craftsman ratchet from ~1967-~1985. It FINALLY went a little funny. SO he brought it back to Sears and they replaced it with a brand new one. He's no longer a mechanic and it hardly sees any use anymore, but he's had to replace it 3 times since then. Now you don't even get a new one. You get a rebuilt. Now Craftsman is nearly homeowner quality. Sad really. And I can't afford Snap-On.


----------



## mr.squatch (Mar 2, 2008)

bimemrboy318 said:


> Did you have to change out the lens and reflector to build the ROP?




Dunno if I had to but it's never a bad idea. I have a bunch of reflectors and lenses laying around since I have so many mags.  

g


----------



## JetskiMark (Mar 2, 2008)

Will a Mag reflector and lens fit the D cell Snap-on? I wonder if one of AW's Mag D Incan drivers would fit?

I would expect anything with the Snap-on name to be of the highest quality. Snap-on is to hand tools what SureFire is to flashlights IMO. So it does appear that they have "sold out". 

I do like the way they look though and the bumpers appear to be functional. I will see if I can find these at my local Costco. I would like to put an 1185 in one with an MOP reflector and three of AW's LiIon C cells.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## bimemrboy318 (Mar 2, 2008)

mr.squatch said:


> Dunno if I had to but it's never a bad idea. I have a bunch of reflectors and lenses laying around since I have so many mags.
> 
> g



So a Mag aluminum reflector and a Mag glass lens fit in the Snap on lights? 

If so, I'll get one just to have a "different" ROP host.


----------



## JetskiMark (Mar 8, 2008)

I bought a pack at Costco. None of the Mag D or AA parts are a straight swap. Both of them are longer than their Mag counterparts.

I put a Carley H1499 and two 14500s in the AA (short run only) and it has a nicer beam than my AuroraLite MiniMag. It is a little brighter too and I like the side clickie.

Everything is O ringed and there was a little lube on them. I think the quality is decent for the price. I will keep mine because they are different and I like they way they look.

I can not recommend them for use as is unless you will be happy with low output and lots of artifacts, rings and holes. For hotwire use, you are on your own to find appropriate parts. Maybe an LED mod would be the way to go.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## wjf2000 (Mar 14, 2008)

I saw this the last time I went to costco. I assume that Costco stoped selling the maglite 2pk and replaced it with this. Not a good trade in my book.


----------



## Stevenn1 (Mar 21, 2016)

I have that Snap-on 2pk from 2010. Came with a 3D and a 2AA flashlight. Not the best beam of light but they are still working well today. The best part of the 3D is it won't easily roll down the drive like the Maglights. I saw in Autozone a while back Snap-on pocket knives too; obviously all outsourced. They still make the best ratchets (Dual 80) tho!


----------



## mcnair55 (Mar 21, 2016)

Stevenn1 said:


> I have that Snap-on 2pk from 2010. Came with a 3D and a 2AA flashlight. Not the best beam of light but they are still working well today. The best part of the 3D is it won't easily roll down the drive like the Maglights. I saw in Autozone a while back Snap-on pocket knives too; obviously all outsourced. They still make the best ratchets (Dual 80) tho!



Crikey a reply to an 8-year-old post.


----------

